# Why "come" and not "go"



## LightWave

Is there a reason this was translated from Hebrew as "Come" and not "Go". It just works a bit awkward this way and wondered if it was intentional and for a reason.

Gen 7:1 And the LORD said unto Noah, Come thou and all thy house into the ark; for thee have I seen righteous before me in this generation.


----------



## Tamar

Because that's what the original says:
"ויאמר ה' לנח *בא*-אתה וכל ביתך אל התיבה..."


----------



## LightWave

bô' A primitive root; to _go_ or _come_ (in a wide variety of applications): 

is the Hebrew used in that scripture for go - come and it is a matter of usage as to which is chosen. One standing in a house would call out "COME in the house" one standing utside would call out "Go into the house." I want to understand why Come was chosen rather than Go. There must have been a reason within the context of the Hebrew language that I do not know of. In the "original"  the underlying Hebrew word encompasses either. I can't use an opinion - I need a translation and the reason why please.


----------



## Tamar

I don't see a *linguistic reason* for that, but maybe a *literary* *reason* (but now you can interpret that as you want, don't really need to know Hebrew for that). Personally, I have my own opinion on why it is said "come" and not "go", but I won't tire you with that, just think of what you said yourself about the difference between these two verbs...

The verb "to come" is לבוא, the verb "to go" is ללכת, which certainly exists in the Hebrew bible and so the translation of that phrase into English is correct and accurate (my first post *was not* an opinion...). 
The decision to use the verb "to come" is in the Hebrew text, once again, the translation into English is a good one.


----------



## berndf

LightWave said:


> bô' A primitive root; to _go_ or _come_ (in a wide variety of applications)


I am surprised to read this. I have never heard that בא as a verb could mean anything else than "to come"*.*


----------



## LightWave

The definition I posted comes from Strongs. Doesn't look like Strongs is so very accurate. I would like to hear your OPINION of what it meant. It could imply that God was in the Ark.


----------



## berndf

LightWave said:


> It could imply that God was in the Ark.


Of course, YHWH is everywhere.


----------



## Nunty

Strong's is a concordance to the King James translation of the Bible into English, if I recall correctly. It is not a Hebrew dictionary. The definitions that we find there are given in light of the English words of the KJV. That being the case, I would not use it as a linguistic authority.


----------



## Tamar

> It could imply that God was in the Ark.


 
Or maybe in a metaphorical way: I think it's meant to show us that the ark is God's will (even if it was said before in another way) and it feels to me like God is protecting Noah (of course he does, that's the story, right?), but still, you can understand that from just that sentence (that's just what I personally think...)


----------

